
Shopify’s explosive growth shows life for ecommerce outside Amazon - arbuge
https://trackingtalk.com/index.php/2018/02/15/shopifys-explosive-growth-shows-life-for-ecommerce-outside-amazon/
======
sharemywin
Wonder if existing merchants are switching or if there's a lot of new
merchants.

